# S pen compatibility with Galaxy tab A



## lordshrimpy (Oct 3, 2017)

I've looked everywhere to see if the s pen would be compatible with my current tablet (Galaxy tab A 9.7 android 6.0.1 marshmallow) but can't find any information on it.
I figured I'd ask around before I put any money down. thanks for reading 

p.s. I've seen it prepackaged with other Galaxy tab a's but I'm still not sure.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Unfortunately, the S-Pen by Samsung is not magic and can only work devices that it originally came with. You can't pull any tablet off the shelf and use an S-Pen with it.


----------

